# Eheim 2015



## dietz31684 (Aug 29, 2007)

I bought an Eheim 2015 canister off of ebay, including shipping for $45. It is in great working condition except for the ceramic shaft that runs thru the impellar. It is broken into 3 pieces and I need to replace it. I googled it and all I can find are the 2215 shafts. Does anyone know if this will work? I figure that the 2215 is just a newer product line and the shaft is prob. the same size, but that is just a guess. Thanks for any input - Dietz


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I went to this site http://www.eheimparts.com/client/quickReference.aspx and scrolled down to the Classic filters. The part number for the 2015 is 7434700 & this is the only English site I found it.

It is probably a different diameter & length from the 2215. Is there a chance you have a micrometer to measure the diameter of your broken ceramic shaft? And a ballpark length of it also? We can always compare it to the 2215/2217 shaft.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

The part number for the 2215 is 7438430. So it must be different from the 7434700 part for the 2015.

You can buy your part from this UK store (they ship to the US):

http://www.fishfurfeather.com/eheim-shaft-and-bushings-for-10151017-7434700-p-4433.html


----------



## dietz31684 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks guys, got a couple from eheimparts.com...the canister is now silent!


----------

